# detener un motor trifasico



## carlosguzi (Nov 5, 2007)

Tengo un motor trifásico de 1,5 Hp y  esta conectado a un cepillo, quiero detenerlo de manera precisa al quitarle la tensión. (tiene mucha inercia)
hay alguna forma de hacerlo sin ser inyectandole corriente continua?
Originalmente al parecer lo hacía invirtiendo las fases un corto tiempo.
Pero no se si es lo más adecuado.
Quizás sea detenerlo con continua.
No tengo como colocarle un freno externo.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Lo mas sencillo es aplicarle corriente continua durante unos segundos.
El freno mecanico es mucho mas engorroso


----------



## ARM8952 (Nov 5, 2007)

Saludos.
Yo tengo un par de dudas al respecto:
Si se trata de un motor trifasico ¿se le aplica corriente continua a una fase el positivo y a la otra el negativo? ¿que se hace con la fase sobrante?
¿que magnitud de voltaje se le debe alimentar para no dañar el bobinado y/o el mecanismo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya dos metodos, el cortocircuito o frenado por corriente continua.

El frenado por cortocircuito tiene la ventaja es su sencillez pero tiene la desventaja que a pocas revoluciones frena mas despacio.

El frenado por corriente continua es mas brusco, tanto que puedes bloquear el motor rompiendo el eje, evidentemente si haces el burro claro.

En realidad con una fuente y unos cuantos miliamperios tienes suficiente.

Lo tipico es parar el motor y despues aplicar durante unos segundos una corriente continua limitada por una resistencia con una fuente de alimentacion


Aunque veo que lo tonen directamente a 229V, yo siempre lo he hecho con una fuente y una resistencia bobinada, pero depende de lo que tengas que frenar

En fin :
http://olmo.pntic.mec.es/jmarti50/esquemas/index.htm#
http://html.rincondelvago.com/inversor-de-giro-con-freno_1.html


----------



## carlosguzi (Nov 6, 2007)

tiopepe123,  cuando dices cortocircuito, te refieres a cortocircuitar las bobinas del motor, inmediatamente después de haberles quitado la tensión de alimentación ?
Quizás eso es lo que hacía el equipo originalmente. porque te comento que el cepillo lo compro un amigo y se lo dieron sin el freno, se lo habían anulado y colcado simplemente una llave inversora. Ahora estamos tratando de reconstruir el sistema, y lo único que tenemos del original son dos contactores, quizás lo que hacian era eso mismo cortocircuitar las bobinas una vez desenergizadas.
Gracias


----------



## Paloky (Nov 6, 2007)

Porque no le pones un Variador de frecuencia?

Con el puedes programarle el tiempo de frenada, para que no sea tant brusca.  Es decir que le puedes decir que desacelere y pare en por exemplo 1 segundo, o 0'5 segundos, etc.

Tambien decir que la frenada en un variador de frecuencia, se puede programar de distintas formas,  dejando libre el eje, por injección de corriente continua, y creo recordar que también existia a de cortocircuitar la salida (al menos eso recuerdo de los variadores Allan Bradley).

Ademas, con el variador, te servira para muchas mas cosas.  (Obtendras mas rendimiento al motor, mas par a bajas velocidades, etc.).

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 6, 2007)

El variador es la mejor opción. los inventos a esas potencias no vale la pena. No resultan tan caros y son fiables.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Para un frenado no se necesita ningun variadorm que mas barato que una simple fuente y una resistencia de potencia.

carlosguzi: mañana se lo comento a mi hermano que reparo maquinaria para la madera. ahora se ha ido a dormir pero mañana te dira lo tipico de estas maquinas.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 6, 2007)

Eso eso que yo también quiero hacer un buen freno.
tiopepe123 tas a punto de ganarte una invitación.
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Nov 6, 2007)

Los variadores de frecuencia según sé son CARISIMOS. Una vez me tocó instalar uno, y te dicía hasta la hora del día, te dejaba frenarlo con continua, con una resistencia externa, o invirtiendo fases, o una mezcla de cualquiera de ellas, y podías elegir la curva de frenado. Claro que era de MUCHA potencia este, pero me acuerdo que era MUY (MUY MUY) caro.

Lo que se usa para no gastar mucho, es cortocircuitar las bobinas con resistencias (Obviamente grandes, del orden de los kw a veces), claro que si tiene inercia, se hace interminable al final. Podés usar las resistencias al principio (cuando tiene más de 500rpm por ejemplo) y luego inyectarle continua.

Salu2!


----------



## El nombre (Nov 6, 2007)

Hay dos tipos:
normales (que no se como se llaman)
y vectoriales. 

Estos últimos son los caros. 

para dos caballos no vale más de 250€

Ahora, con un variador tienes el motor protegido a doquier (buen palabra para sinónimos)
Igual me hacen cambiar de forma de pensar. cuando se precisa un frenado rápido y eficaz con mucha inercia no he encontrado nada mejor que el variador. 
Ahora bien. Si hay algo más económico. Espero que no estes casado Tiopepe ya que te voy. (piiiiiiiittttt)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2007)

A ver mi hermano dice lo siguiente:

La mejor solucion es comprar un variador monofasico que te permitira que la maquina la puedas trasladar a cualquier sitio sin la necesidad de suministro trifasico. Ademas del frenado de un frenado a tu gusto.

Seguramente quitaron el freno porque se gasto y lo quitaron, pero si tomas el modelo de motor puedes pedir uno nuevo.

Tambien me comenta que todas las maquinas que el a trabajado o llevan regulador o freno mecanico.

El motor es pequeñito, solo 1.5cv, lo normal son de 3CV o mas.


----------



## bactering (Nov 7, 2007)

No necesariamente. El variador va con su potencia para poder justar correctamente los parámetros. Si colocas un variador superior derrochas. 
Si programas todas las características va al pelo y no rompes ni queriendo el motor. El bulo de necesitar más potencia para un motor es un "bulo".

Es más tengo algún que otro motor de 1,5hp trabajando con variador de 1hp. ¿Cómo? ajustando un correcto arranque y frenado y programando los consumos.

Ahora resulta que  " el nombre" va a tener razon (y los demás tambien) Frenar con un varidor sale más rentable ( a la larga seguro)

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 7, 2007)

El post empezo como frenar y la forma mas brata es con CC, sacar cuentas, un transformador de 24V y 2A, puente de diodos y una resistencia de potencia de unos 20W y un temporizador.

Mas barato y sencillo imposible.

Es la unica ventaja, hora bien si los fabricantes imprementan  con un variador por algo sera, yo por sistema no dudo de los fabricantes, rara vez gastan un duro de mas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

El Tio tiene mi voto !

Ni siquiera usaria temporizador, relee de CC + resistencia + capacitor + diodo, a la vieja usanza.
Señal sacada del mismo contactor de arranque mediante contacto NC


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 8, 2007)

NO, con el condensador seria demasiado brusco, ya jugue con este tipo de frenados, a alta velocidad es como una patada pero a bajas tiene poca eficacia, por eso se utilizan los mecanicos.

Depende de las necesidades de cada maquina, por ejemplo para parar una cinta transportadora va de perlas por su gran rozamiento, pero para grandes inercias ya no  funciona tan bien, te frena rapido quero queda rodando durante bastante tiempo a bajas velocidades.

Confimado, es necesario comprar un variador de potencia nominal y listos.

Existen Arrancadores estaticos estrella/triangulo que son mas baratos, pero deberias preguntar sobre el tema de frenado, son mas sencillos y apenas dejan tocar parametros pero son mucho mas baratos, digamos que son contactores inteligentes para motores


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2007)

Hay Tio Tio ¡ , no me estas comprendiendo, capacitor para temporizar el relee.


----------



## rlr (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola, qué tal?
He de reconocer que tengo mis dudas de si se puede frenar un motor de alterna cortocircuitando sus devanados, o de si es práctico hacerlo metiéndole c.c. Tampoco entiendo muy bien lo que es eso de un variador de frecuencia. Yo lo haría como lo hacen algunas máquinas. Estas invierten el sentido de giro del motor regulando el mismo TRIAC que lo hace cuando el motor gira normal. Así tienes que tener un circuito de control para el TRIAC que te permita elegir esa tensión "de frenado", al margen de la de giro. Y como no, también un circuito de conmutación para el cambio de sentido. Es el caso de las centrifugadoras de laboratorio o de los ascensores. No estoy seguro, pero creo que también lo hace el AVE.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 12, 2007)

El triac es para pequeñas potencias, en realidad son dos tiristores en antiparalelo en un unico encapsulado.
La idea inicial de tric fue para controlar pequeñas cargas de forma economica halla en los años 80.

El problema de los triac y los tiristores es que una vez disparados pierdes su control, debes esperar el paso por cero para recuperlarlo otra vez.

Otro gran inconveniente son las cargas inductivas donde la tension esta desfasada de la corriente. Como normalmente los circuitos de control miden la tension cuando pasa por cero resulta que erran el disparo  y por tanto el cebado y tiempo de activacion no es el correcto.

Gracias a mosfet y a los IGBT tienes un control total, primero rectificas  la tension y lo aplicas a un conjunto de puentes de mosfets/IGBT y lo controlas casi como un motor paso a paso.
Midiendo corrientes y tensiones puedes predecir el futuro y conmutar en el intante preciso cuando la corriente en una de las bobina es cero y por tanto la potencia disipada en los semiconductores es muy pequeña.

Resultado variadores muy pequeños y de alto rendimiento, control total de motor y hasta se puede recuperar energia como el caso del TAV.




No permitamos nos tiren el Sagrada Familia por los suelo, el AVE por el Litoral. (Chapuzas no gracias).


----------



## rlr (Nov 13, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El triac es para pequeñas potencias, en realidad son dos tiristores en antiparalelo en un unico encapsulado.
> La idea inicial de tric fue para controlar pequeñas cargas de forma economica halla en los años 80.
> 
> El problema de los triac y los tiristores es que una vez disparados pierdes su control, debes esperar el paso por cero para recuperlarlo otra vez.
> ...


Lo de rectificar la tensión y pasarla por puentes de MOSFET/IGBT no lo había oido. Parece interesante y su razonamiento tiene logica. Sin embargo no estoy de acuerdo en que los tiristores son para pequeñas cargas. Ciertos modelos de locomotoras de RENFE los llevan, manejando potencias del orden de 60 MW. Es cierto que una vez disparados ya no se controlan, pero eso no es tan problemático. Sólo hay que disparar más tarde. Y si en un semiciclo se entrega potencia en exceso, sólo hay que esperar al siguiente para compensar, lo cual supone 1/50 de segundo. Vamos, que los viajeros del tren en cuestión ni lo notan.
Por cierto, la alusión al AVE era sólo a nivel técnico. Disculpad. Ya sé que es un tema muy "candente".


----------

